# Lionel #2025 Maintenance Tips



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

And again the manual is several hundred miles away so any tips for lubricating and cleaning as well as waldo prevention will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

IGM,

The Olsen's site has a great online reference Library of old Lionel manuals. Here's your 2025:

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2025-46.htm

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2025-52.htm

She looks to be in fabulous shape!

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet loco!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

My buddy has the most fascinating trains; each sporting their own personality and allure.
From what he told me, this last ran when his son was nine years old or about 47-48 years ago; he just greased them up and put them away until last year when he made me chief mechanic/engineer/spiker...ha


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Without even looking, 1942, the most desirable variation. ALuminum stack, two rear wheels and Baldwin drive wheels. TRAINS ARE GOOD !

For maintenance any old manual will work. Nothing has changed. Just don't drop or scratch your charges. They appear to be in very good condition and collectable. 

Basic 027 manual


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

*Bottom of Tender showing production number 2466WX*










Fascinating


----------

